# Help with Cohiba Siglo Series



## Throb (Jan 12, 2006)

I've tried looking for a page that spells out the differences between all of the different blends in the Cohiba Siglos. I know they are all different sizes, but are they all the same blend? From all I have read, the blends are different. 

Any help would be great. I'd "hate" to have to get 5 of each and try them out for myself but I'll do what I have to.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Check out www.cigars-review.org Its a site similar to Top25 in that it has many customer reviews as well as a quick breakdown on the cigars themselves.

An invaluable source of info.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

5 of each would be a perfect way to "try out the line". To me they are similar but different enough to have favorites. Go for it!


----------



## Throb (Jan 12, 2006)

Yeah, that what I thought...Go to the edge, look over and ask questions..then get shoved over. :ss

Thanks XXX. I've got a lot of reading to do. I like that layout. It seems alot easier to compare different cigars and reviews.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Try a couple of each. You can get each one in smaller 5 and 3 packs making it easier to to try this way.


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

I havent noticed to big a difference between them, however I am just a young primate.. they are some of my fav though..


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

I always thought that the Cohiba Siglo series was intended to replace the Cuban Davidoffs, which by the time the Siglos had launched, the Davidoff line had been discontinued. Not sure if this is true though. 1) They only share a couple of the sizes and 2) the flavor profile is entirely different.

The Siglo are supposed to share very close blends, but to me, their tastes vary quite a bit.

P.S. There are vendors who sell assortment packs of just the Cohiba Siglos. You can always try from them first.


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

Blends are close enough it is more of a matter of vitola preference. Do you like smaller cigars or larger? I, II, and VI are the most popular but IV is over looked if you like that size(46x5 5/8, almost as much tobacco as a robusto). III and V are odd sizes that are not too popular, but maybe thats your thing.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

I'm a Cohiba whore so yes I love the Siglo Series as well as the La Linea. Siglo1 is the srongest, and a good choice if you want something punchy and simple. Siglo 11 mildest to me. The 111 is somewhere in between 1 and 11 strength wise is has more complexity than both. The Siglo IV and V are my two favs. Both are not cheap, but offer med to med-full strength and are very complex. The flavors are typical Cohiba. Cedary, spicy, grasssy, and some vanilla notes. All of the Siglo's age well and if you can smoke them with 5 years age or more you will be very happy. I did not comment on the VI because they are still a bit young to be smoking IMO and not fair to judge yet. My gut says they will age very well and the ones I've seen had very nice construction. BTW I had a box of the first release Siglo VI's from May 2003. They were awsome. They tend to use the best aged tobacco for initial releases so I know this cigar has the potential to be very good. The few 04's I've smoked since this box have all paled in comparison.


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

"you must spread some reputation around before giving it to fredster again"


Throb

you are not going to get a better answer than what fred just posted.concise and tons of info in one(easy to read) paragraph.

i am pretty cheap with the rep points i spread around...yet i cant bump fred...feel free to do so yourself.

derrek


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

dvickery said:


> "you must spread some reputation around before giving it to fredster again"
> 
> Throb
> 
> ...


Thanks Derrek. Hope my ramblings help from time to time.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

*Very good comments on the siglos Fred!
Smoked a few first release VI, they coming in there Fred.
hey, don't you love those wrappers on the VI? there beautiful! *


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Fredster said:


> I'm a Cohiba whore so yes I love the Siglo Series as well as the La Linea. Siglo1 is the srongest, and a good choice if you want something punchy and simple. Siglo 11 mildest to me. The 111 is somewhere in between 1 and 11 strength wise is has more complexity than both.


I get a very similar flavor profile from the different Siglos I have had a chance to smoke (mainly I, II and III), however, there are some differences. I think I agree entirely with Fredster on these three sizes. The 1 starts off the strongest before it mellows slightly, II is more medium-bodied and is a good cigar, but I like the IIIs better. It is just a little longer than the II and is more complex.

I did get a chance to smoke my first IV a while back and it was fantastic (what a great gift). I think I prefer larger RG cigars, so this is more my size. I haven't smoked a VI in a long long time and have never had a V (not really my size of cigar), so I can't comment on those.


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

dvickery said:


> derrek


Red Wings Rule


----------



## Throb (Jan 12, 2006)

dvickery said:


> you are not going to get a better answer than what fred just posted.concise and tons of info in one(easy to read) paragraph.
> i am pretty cheap with the rep points i spread around...yet i cant bump fred...feel free to do so yourself.
> derrek


Absolutely. (points to Fred!!!)I needed a quick summary just like that. Now I either need to find the patience to age a few boxes or find the money to purchase pre-aged...

Are "fresh" Cohibas smokable? DO they really need that much time to age, or can one smoke a stick from the box and enjoy them. Seems like everyone I know that smokes Cohibas (basically all the gorillas here) say they are just not good without some age.


----------

